# FElt F75 Weight Limit



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi-
My wifeis 5'11, 301 lbs (down from 365 and still losing). She is has "outgrown" her hybrid and wants to get a road bike. Being a Felt fan, naturally I looked to Felt. The bike in question is the F75. What is the weight limit on the F75? We went to a shop and she was fitted on a 56 cm frame. I already have an Athena-friendly wheelset (Velocity Deep Vs)for her so wheelset isn't the issue. I'm still kinda weary about the carbon rear at her current weight eventhough she is losing weight. Can anyone help me with that? All answers appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

terbennett said:


> Hi-
> My wifeis 5'11, 301 lbs (down from 365 and still losing). She is has "outgrown" her hybrid and wants to get a road bike. Being a Felt fan, naturally I looked to Felt. The bike in question is the F75. What is the weight limit on the F75? We went to a shop and she was fitted on a 56 cm frame. I already have an Athena-friendly wheelset (Velocity Deep Vs)for her so wheelset isn't the issue. I'm still kinda weary about the carbon rear at her current weight eventhough she is losing weight. Can anyone help me with that? All answers appreciated.


I suggest going to the source for this type of info. 
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Contact-Us.aspx


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks. I should've thought of that before posting this.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I emailed Felt yesterday. They haven't responded yet. Any thoughts on the weight limit SuperDave?


----------



## afm223 (Jun 28, 2010)

Felt owners manual says 300# weight limit for rider and gear. I am right at 300# and riding a full carbon Z35 with no issues.


----------

